# Newqida HSB passenger car and Engine are back



## dentt (Jun 29, 2011)

Did anyone see that Hammond toys has brought back the HSG passenger cars and Newqida Train engine.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

For not much more you can pick up a much better LGB 2080d with metal wheels and a much better drive system. If you want onboard batteries, there is loads of room inside the boiler for a battery and RC receiver. Mike the Aspie


----------



## dentt (Jun 29, 2011)

Just a heads up, anyone living in germany or france there is a new law effective jan 1, 2023 that will prevent us from shipping HSB cars to these countries. Anyone thinking of getting these cars should order them now as they will be unavailable after jan 1, 2023. You can see all we have at NEWQIDA TOYS FACTORY 2 Pack Hsb Harze Mountian Style Passenger Car G Scale NEWQIDA-TOYS-FACTORY


----------

